# Can't get temperature for my new 2700X

## Sol33t303

I just recently upgraded from an I7-6700K to an AMD Ryzen2 2700X. After running sensors-detect it said that in order to read the temperature of my CPU i need to load the k10temp module. So following https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ryzen#Kernel I to configure my kernel I figured that one of those options would either compile k10temp into the kernel or as a module. It dosn't seem like it has, because sensors says that it can't find any sensors, and I can't seem to load the module so I presume it wasn't compiled. Where is the option to compile this module? I'm currently using the Gentoo-sources kernel so maybe I should try the vanilla kernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Sol33t303,

The menuconfig search says

```
  ┌────────────────────────────── Search Results ──────────────────────────────┐

  │ Symbol: SENSORS_K10TEMP [=m]                                               │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                           │  

  │ Prompt: AMD Family 10h+ temperature sensor                                 │  

  │   Location:                                                                │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                      │  

  │ (1)   -> Hardware Monitoring support (HWMON [=y])                          │  

  │   Defined at drivers/hwmon/Kconfig:273                                     │  

  │   Depends on: HWMON [=y] && X86 [=y] && PCI [=y] && AMD_NB [=y]            │  

  │                                                                            │  
```

The option will be hidden until the Depends on: evaluates to true.

Press 'z' to toggle the display of hidden options. They will still be unselectable but now they will appear in search resuts, so you can read the help and fix the Depends on:

----------

## Marlo

I can confirm what NeddySeagoon says.

You need to have ISA turned on. Part of the signals are transported via this bus.

```
@tux ~ $ egrep ISA /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA = y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API = y
```

As a result, sensors-detect can find other sensors. In my case it is:

it8622-isa-0a30 Adapter: ISA adapter

I have K10TEMP as a module CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP = m.

```

@tux ~ $ sensors

iwlwifi-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +40.0°C  

it8622-isa-0a30

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:          +0.91 V  (min =  +1.80 V, max =  +1.45 V)  ALARM

in1:          +1.27 V  (min =  +1.99 V, max =  +2.56 V)  ALARM

in2:          +2.22 V  (min =  +2.83 V, max =  +0.58 V)  ALARM

in3:          +2.22 V  (min =  +2.72 V, max =  +0.18 V)  ALARM

in4:          +2.00 V  (min =  +2.75 V, max =  +3.01 V)  ALARM

in5:          +1.80 V  (min =  +1.55 V, max =  +2.53 V)

in6:          +1.70 V  (min =  +1.21 V, max =  +1.33 V)  ALARM

3VSB:         +3.50 V  (min =  +5.64 V, max =  +6.12 V)  ALARM

Vbat:         +3.48 V  

+3.3V:        +3.60 V  

fan2:         790 RPM  (min =   35 RPM)

fan3:        1439 RPM  (min =   10 RPM)

temp1:        +38.0°C  (low  = +118.0°C, high = -65.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor

temp2:        +33.0°C  (low  =  -9.0°C, high = -27.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

temp3:        +38.0°C  (low  = -59.0°C, high = +118.0°C)  sensor = disabled

intrusion0:  ALARM

amdgpu-pci-0b00

Adapter: PCI adapter

vddgfx:       +0.98 V  

fan1:        1194 RPM

temp1:        +47.0°C  (crit = +94.0°C, hyst = -273.1°C)

power1:       21.09 W  (cap =  48.00 W)

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Tdie:         +33.5°C  (high = +70.0°C)

Tctl:           +33.5°C  

```

PS:

Sorry, I forgot:

I use the gentoo-sources. There is no reason to change the kernel.

He should just be something new.

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.18.6-k10temp-Correct

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Marlo,

Its your 

```
it8622-isa-0a30

Adapter: ISA adapter 
```

that is on the ISA bus. That's not needed for k10temp unless the kernel 

```
Depends on: HWMON [=y] && X86 [=y] && PCI [=y] && AMD_NB [=y]
```

 is not correct.

ISA is missing there.

----------

## Marlo

Dear NeddySeagoon,

I wrote awkwardly.

The comment on ISA only refers to it8622-isa-0a30. NOT to K10TEMP.

Many Thanks

----------

## Sol33t303

Thanks for the help guys, but strangely it looks like I already have evrything I need compiled into the kernel. But I'm now having a seperate issue with booting which I will open A new thread for. I'll investigate further when I can boot into my PC again.

----------

## tomtom69

What kernel are you using?

Gentoo stable kernel is 4.14 at the moment, and this one supports AMD CPU temperature sensor up to family 16h. For family 17h a newer kernel is needed:

https://github.com/lm-sensors/lm-sensors/issues/16

Have seen this issue on a Ryzen 1700 (family 17h), while it worked on a Ryzen 1600 (family 16h).

So you could unmask and compile a newer kernel version or wait for it to be stabilized.

----------

## derbrain

I have a similar problem with a Ryzen 5 2600 (kernel 4.14.65-gentoo). This is what sensors-detect gives me:

```
Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `it87':

  * ISA bus, address 0xa60

    Chip `ITE IT8792E Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Driver `to-be-written':

  * ISA bus, address 0xa40

    Chip `ITE IT8686E Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Driver `k10temp':

  * Chip `AMD Family 17h thermal sensors' (confidence: 9)

Note: there is no driver for ITE IT8686E Super IO Sensors yet.

Check https://hwmon.wiki.kernel.org/device_support_status for updates.

```

So it seems one of the chips is not yet supported, although there seems already to be a config for it? -> https://github.com/lm-sensors/lm-sensors/blob/master/configs/Gigabyte/GA-AX370M-DS3H.conf (I have a Gigabyte B450 Aorus M motherboard).

Apart from that, the k10temp is not shown. The module is loaded, but sensors gives me:

```
amdgpu-pci-0600

Adapter: PCI adapter

GPU fan:      684 RPM

GPU temp:     +35.0°C  (crit =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)

it8792-isa-0a60

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:          +1.26 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.78 V)

in1:          +1.17 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.78 V)

in2:          +1.11 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.78 V)

+3.3V:        +1.67 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.78 V)

in4:          +1.30 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.78 V)

in5:          +1.16 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.78 V)

in6:          +2.78 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.78 V)  ALARM

3VSB:         +1.67 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.78 V)

Vbat:         +1.59 V  

fan1:           0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan2:           0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan3:           0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

temp1:        +30.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

temp2:        +34.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = Intel PECI

temp3:        +37.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

intrusion0:  ALARM

```

No k10temp here. On a side note, also the fan readout is 0.

----------

## derbrain

 *tomtom69 wrote:*   

> What kernel are you using?
> 
> Gentoo stable kernel is 4.14 at the moment, and this one supports AMD CPU temperature sensor up to family 16h. For family 17h a newer kernel is needed:
> 
> https://github.com/lm-sensors/lm-sensors/issues/16

 

Oh, I guess that's the answer   :Shocked: 

----------

## Mgiese

i use 5.6.15 atm, but i can not get lm-sensors to find my ryzen 2700x temp sensors 

```
Driver `to-be-written':

  * ISA bus, address 0xa40

    Chip `ITE IT8686E Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Driver `k10temp' (autoloaded):

  * Chip `AMD Family 17h thermal sensors' (confidence: 9)

```

sensors reports only reports: 

```
# sensors

acpitz-acpi-0

Adapter: ACPI interface

temp1:        +16.8°C  (crit = +20.8°C)

k10temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Vcore:         1.29 V  

Vsoc:        813.00 mV 

Tdie:         +35.8°C  

Tctl:         +45.8°C  

Icore:        15.00 A  

Isoc:          5.75 A 
```

any suggestions on this ?

i guess i will change to 5.7.2 and see if it helps....

output of sensors-detect : 

```

# sensors-detect version 3.6.0

# System: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B450M DS3H [Default string]

# Board: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. B450M DS3H-CF

# Kernel: 5.6.15-gentoo x86_64

# Processor: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X Eight-Core Processor (23/8/2)

AMD Family 17h thermal sensors...                           Success!

    (driver `k10temp')

Found `ITE IT8686E Super IO Sensors'                        Success!

    (address 0xa40, driver `to-be-written')

```

edit : i followed this kernel modules guide for ryzen processors https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ryzen#Kernel

----------

## nick_gentoo

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> i use 5.6.15 atm, but i can not get lm-sensors to find my ryzen 2700x temp sensors 
> 
> ```
> # sensors
> 
> ...

 

Those are the temperatures that you are looking for.

I'm not sure I remember correctly, but I think Tdie is the actual temperature of the chip and Tctl the temperature reported to the cooling system. The two are different for the Ryzen X CPUs; for me, with a Ryzen 2600, they are identical.

----------

## Mgiese

thanks for your reply, i realized what you said before. but i am looking for my 8 core temperatures.

i am using xfce4, where a taskbar plugin doesnt find k10temp at all. xsensors instead does find it...

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> thanks for your reply, i realized what you said before. but i am looking for my 8 core temperatures.
> 
> i am using xfce4, where a taskbar plugin doesnt find k10temp at all. xsensors instead does find it...

 

if sensors finds it then it's xfce's plugin that has the problem (configuration?)

The only temps you'll get from k10temp is (at least on my system) which are all temps at the base of the cpu socket

Tdie:         +37.4°C  

Tctl:         +37.4°C  

Tccd1:        +38.8°C  

and your I/O sensor (IT8686E) should have some temps in it too.

Edit to add: seems that i/o sensor isn't supported (or wasn't as of the end of 2019) in the kernel. Haven't checked the latest kernel sources.

----------

## Ant P.

Kernel 5.8 supports power sensors per-core (or use /usr/src/linux/tools/power/x86/turbostat/), but temperature is currently only per-chiplet.

----------

## Mgiese

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

>  *Mgiese wrote:*   thanks for your reply, i realized what you said before. but i am looking for my 8 core temperatures.
> 
> i am using xfce4, where a taskbar plugin doesnt find k10temp at all. xsensors instead does find it... 
> 
> if sensors finds it then it's xfce's plugin that has the problem (configuration?)
> ...

 

you were right, in the meantime i figured it out. my problem was that xfce4-sensors-plugin was compiled without lm_sensors useflag

thanks a lot !

edit : as of today, kernel 5.7.2 does not support IT8686E  :Sad: 

----------

## Mgiese

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Kernel 5.8 supports power sensors per-core (or use /usr/src/linux/tools/power/x86/turbostat/), but temperature is currently only per-chiplet.

  i am excited about kernel 5.8 then  :Smile: 

----------

## nick_gentoo

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> edit : as of today, kernel 5.7.2 does not support IT8686E 

 

I also have an IT8686 chip onboard, and would like to know more about this.

For example, lm-sensors includes it in a config file (here), but where does one find the kernel driver for it?

----------

## leandrolnh

 *nick_gentoo wrote:*   

>  *Mgiese wrote:*   edit : as of today, kernel 5.7.2 does not support IT8686E  
> 
> I also have an IT8686 chip onboard, and would like to know more about this.
> 
> For example, lm-sensors includes it in a config file (here), but where does one find the kernel driver for it?

 

Unfortunately the work being done on a out-of-tree IT87 driver is no logen being made:

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=IT87-Linux-Driver-Axing

----------

